# Nobody's Dog



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My beloved Jackson was a Jack Russell/cattle dog mix, so I frequently troll the JRT sites in search of my next little JRT.

From the Russell Refuge Web site:

Nobody's Dog

He's Nobody's Dog... brave spirit aching
A heart worn and heavy
There for the taking

No religion has he, nor knows how to pray
Yet his faith could shame man's
In its own humble way

In graceful abidance... accepting his plight
Holding hope in his heart
He concedes all to life

He seeks in each face a kind-hearted glance
In earnest and yearning
For one promising chance

He'll wait on and on, though long it may seem
While he's Somebody's Dog
Each night... in his dreams


© 2000 Dale Mountan


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

So very touching & so very, very true. If I could have a hundred of them I would.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> So very touching & so very, very true. If I could have a hundred of them I would.


Me too. This time of year feels like "no room at the inn". Rescue is full, foster homes are doubling up, but there are still so many needing rescue.


----------

